# ربما قد



## Linolenic

هل من الصحيح إتباع "ربما" بـ "قد"؟
مثل: ربما قد أنتقلُ إلى الأردن في الصيف القادم


----------



## إسكندراني

شعوري أن هذه الكلمة يجب أن يتليها فعل لكن ننتظر ردود الجميع


----------



## clevermizo

ربما أنتقل إلى الأردن - و قد أنتقل إلى الأدن - لديها معنان متشابهان، أليس هذا إسهابًا القول "ربما قد أنتقل"؟ وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، أظن أنّ ربما يجب أن يتليها فعل كما قال اسكندراني.


----------



## Bakr

Linolenic said:


> هل من الصحيح إتباع "ربما" بـ "قد"؟




أظن أن ذلك جائز، هناك أبيات من الشعر ترد فيها "ربما" متبوعة ب "قد"، مثل:ـ

ربما قد أراه ريان مكسو  والمغاني من كل حسن وطيب
بسقيم الجفون غير سقيم     ومريب الألحاظ غير مريب
أبو تمام​


----------



## Linolenic

شكرًا جزيلًا على ردودكم​


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Bakr said:


> أظن أن ذلك جائز، هناك أبيات من الشعر ترد فيها "ربما" متبوعة ب "قد"، مثل:ـ
> 
> ربما قد أراه ريان مكسو  والمغاني من كل حسن وطيب
> بسقيم الجفون غير سقيم     ومريب الألحاظ غير مريب
> أبو تمام​


.ما يقال في الشعر, بعضه, لا يقال في الفصحى​


----------



## Bakr

Crimson-Sky said:


> .ما يقال في الشعر, بعضه, لا يقال في الفصحى


ما المراد بذلك؟

أمثلة أخرى:ـ
رُبَّما قَد دَعَوتُ بِاللَهوِ خَوداً...وَدَعَتني أَنفاسُها وَالجُلودُ
بشار بن برد

بلدة لا تمار إلا بريح ... ربما قد تهب أو لا تهب
عن نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب

لما فرض عليهم القتال ورأوا الحقيقة ورجعت أفكارهم
 إلى مباشرة الحرب وأن نفوسهم ربما قد تذهب 
تفسير القرطبي: الجامع لأحكام القرآن

​


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Linolenic said:


> هل من الصحيح إتباع "ربما" بـ "قد"؟
> مثل: ربما قد أنتقلُ إلى الأردن في الصيف القادم



."الصحيح هنا أن يقعَ الفعل بعد "ربما
. ربما أنتقلُ إلى الأردن في الصيف القادم


----------



## the_diana

Crimson-Sky said:


> ."الصحيح هنا أن يقعَ الفعل بعد "ربما
> . ربما أنتقلُ إلى الأردن في الصيف القادم


لا أرى استخدام الكلمتين متتاليتين صحيحاً. يكفي قول:

قد أنتقلُ إلى الأردن في الصيف القادم​


----------



## Bakr

كنت أعتقد أن "ربما قد" هي خرق لقاعدة دخول ربما على الجملة الفعلية وأنها خطأ ويستعملها المعاصرون أو أنها من مخلفات الترجمة ولكن وجودها شعرا ونثرا لدى القدماء وحتى في محاضرات في النحو يدعو للاستغراب هل هي لتكثير التوقع أم تقليله...الخ هل هي نتيجة أخطاء أم هي ضرورة شعرية خرقت قاعدة نحوية لست أدري.
أما استعمال "ربما" وحدها أو"قد" وحدها، أظن أن السائل نفسه يعلم ذلك.​


----------

